# Better medical center in Bangalore Fortis or Elbit



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to check with our Bangalorean friends who have gone through medical tests. Which center was good in terms of staff, process, price and updating of results in DIBP site?

I think there are 2 centers in Bangalore Elbit and Fortis. So please share your experience as I am planning to go there by next week.

thx
Prash


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello Pras, Did you get information on this ?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

*Hello Members,*

I’d like to post my detailed experience @ Elbit Diagnostic, Bangalore for Australian 457 Visa Medical check-ups.

Here are the details and my verdict on the clinic and process:

The Attorney, who is filing my case requested for medicals and sent me the HAP ID / eMedical letters and asked me to visit the clinic with the letters and a few documents.

I called up Elbit, on Wednesday (assume any wednesday of the week) and requested an appointment for immediate coming Saturday. They said all slots are full and not available. Since, I wanted to visit on the weekend and didn’t want to invest a weekday for this, I called them up again on Thursday and requested for an appointment ( _i called thrice in the day and in the final call got the slot)_. This time the slot for 11:30 AM on Saturday was available. So I went ahead and blocked this slot. The lady provided the list of required documents that I needed to carry as below:

1. HAP ID Letter for me and my wife
2. Passport First and last page 3 Xerox copies
3. 3 passport pics ( light back ground, 85% face and 35x45MM)
4. Passports in original
5. Cash 3800 INR per person
6. Any medicine you may take on a regular basis
7. Specs or contacts that you wear

NOTE: Please do carry all the docs above. nothing more is needed. Anything short and you may end up running around. No reliable xerox service is available onsite, so please carry all the necessary copies.

On the Morning of Saturday:

So I reached the centre @ 11:25 AM. Went straight to the reception and spoke regarding my prior appointment. Honestly, it didn’t feel like they had my name etc on file. They noted my name in a register and asked to goto the immigration help desk. *// Tip:* If they dont have a slot for the day you wish to visit, call them persistently they might just give you one.

After being directed to the immigration help desk, I was asked to produce the HAP ID letter and passport copy and 1 photo. They verified the docs and provided a slip for the following things:

1. Doctor assessment
2. Urine Test
3. X ray

Sequence of procedures:

1. Since we were on time, we were ushered to meet the doctor. On entering the doctors room, the assistant asked to provide the slip ( provided above) and one set of documents.

- Asked basic questions of prior issues/ operations / medications / diseases etc.
- Asked to do a Eye start reading ( closing one eye at a time)
- Height and weight check
- At this point, the lady doctor asked me to re- dress in the underpants with a medical gown. I am sure this gown was being used by every patient but hopefully it must be clean ( visually it was Ok, dont know at the molecular level )
- Physical assessed the body for any lumps or operation signs
- BP/ Heart rate check

We paid the doctor directly and got the receipts for the medical assessment.

*This procedure took 10 - 14 mins.*

2. Urine collection: We were directed to goto the sample collection room to give samples. We submitted the urine samples , the washroom was fairly clean given the amount of footfalls the centre has. This process took 10 mins, from getting the sample collection container to submission.

*This step took about 10 minutes.*

3. X-Ray: We went to the X-ray room and submitted the documents and were called in 15 mins for giving the X-ray. *This procedure took about 35 mins.*

Then after the above 3 steps, we were asked to visit the immigration desk again. We were told to wait to 30 mins so we can get the initial urine report, as to determine if there are any further tests needed. You may have to constantly nudge the person to check for the reports.

Once, we got a nod that no further tests are needed we left, being assured the report will be uploaded in 3 -4 working days. Let’s see the turnaround on that.

//Tip: Try to get the medical assessment done first. Rest will be pretty fast then.
//Tip: Be nice to the attendants of the doctor and lab / xray - they will ensure speedy transitioning. 

*Overall:* My experience has been good. As long as you are prepared and have the documents ready things may move fast. All the best.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> Hello Pras, Did you get information on this ?


I did my tests on 23rd April at Elbit. Medical experience was good however they took exactly 1 week of time to upload the results after 2-3 followup calls and hence my CO requested medicals again as they coudln't upload on time or CO might have been assigned early. I have seen cases where they had uploaded the results in 2-3 days.


----------

